# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  Vpn на Kupuntu

## solarisx

Не получается настроить нет в кубунту, провайдер Inetcom, прописываю Ip, DNS, gateway, в настройке сети, но не пашет зараза - может кто подскажет в чем трабл, и как настроить

----------


## Неадекватный

А какая у тебя версия Kubuntu ? И вообще именно Kubuntu я бы на вашем месте не использовал, она на самом деле очень плохо собрана... даже в этом году авторы заявили это, и планируют наконец то с 10.04 выпустить качественный продукт, а пока лучше не рискуйте и поставьте Ubuntu

----------


## Хранитель_

Вопрос. Вы пытаетесь настроить сеть или vpn? Это две принципиально разные вещи. Если нужно настроить vpn  в графическом режиме, вот неплохая программка  kvpnc. Или можно с консоли набрать _sudo apt-get install kvpnc_

----------

